# Coil wire, AC or DC



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a LCT 254cc I believe from a ST227P and the plug for the coil has 2 wires, Do these have DC coils???


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Dauntae, I found this Charging system description in my files for that engine. I have other files also, but I'm on my way back into work. I will forward them later on.
But the testing shows 11-14V AC. It ran 2 1156 Automotive bulbs.

GLuck, Jay


----------

